# C'est quoi un certificat médical ?



## stephy2 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors hier j'ai reçu un message de la maman pour me prévenir du retour de son enfant aujourd'hui et en précisant qu'elle viendrait plus tard et que cela compenserait les retards du soir! Mdr... Lui ai répondu qu'elle vienne plus tard ou pas du tout, je n'enlève rien de la mensualisation. Je peux juste rajouter  comme je lui avait expliqué lors du contrat.
Aujourd'hui, pas de certificat médical mais l'ordonnance. Elle me dit c'est soit vous retirer les jours ou soit vous rattrapez les jours pendant les vacances scolaires (alors que je ne l'ai pas pendant les vacances)!. Dit ni l'un ni l'autre! Je ne remplace pas les jours d'absence et de 2 je n'ai pas de certificat médical. Elle me dit que l'ordonnance fait foi car noté jour où elle y a été et que si elle a une ordonnance c'est bien la preuve qu'elle a vu médecin! 
Elle n'a pas tout à fait tort. Du coup je me pose la question car je n'ai jamais eu, ni vu de certificat médical pendant toutes mes années d'assistante maternelle.


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Ben non elle a tord. Une ordonnance ne vaut pas un certificat. Mon médecin a déjà fait des ordonnances sans que j'y aille 
Bonne fin de journée


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Une ordonnance ne dit pas que l'enfant ne peut pas aller chez l'assmat elle dit au pharmacien quels médicaments fournir et à la personne qui donne le traitement qu'elle quantité donner a l'enfant 
Le certificat médical dit combien de jours l'enfant doit rester chez lui pour le risque de contagion ou autre . Et c'est là qu'il faut soustraire 5 jours maxi pour une année 
Mettre très vite le rectificatif a maman .
Les retards du matin convenance personnelle les retards du soir heures complémentaires a payées et ajouter ce qu'est une ordonnance et un certificat medical


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Le parent doit fournir un certificat médical au plus tard au retour chez l'assmat


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Le Certificat Médical permet au medecin d'attester que l'état de l'enfant ne lui permet pas d'être accueilli durant X jours.

Une ordonnance prouve juste qu'elle a vu un medecin, pas qu'il pense qu'elle devait garder son enfant.


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

si son medecin lui fait une ordonnance, il ne lui fait pas forcément un arrêt de travail, là c'est pareil.

En aucun cas tu n'as à ratrapper l'absence de l'enfant qui n'est de ton fait qui plus est.


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Un certificat médical est un document officiel rédigé par un médecin après examen du patient. Il sert à justifier l'état de santé d'une personne. Il peut être utilisé pour prouver un bon état de santé général ou au contraire exposer un problème médical. 
Ce n'est donc en rien un document équivalant à une ordonnance qui elle liste un ou des traitements prescrit (s). Une ordonnance au nom de l'enfant ne préjuge pas de l'impossibilité pour l'enfant à être accueilli en structure collective. Seul un certificat médical peut établir la nécessité d'une éviction pendant une certaine durée.


----------



## Petuche (17 Octobre 2022)

Ha ils ne doutent de rien les PE ! Moi ce matin j'annonce aux PE que ce week-end j'ai perdu mon beau père et donc que je prendrai 3 jours pour les obsèques, pour l'instant dates non définies mais que j'aurai ce soir. Pour 2 PE c'est ok pas de soucis, et le 3eme me dit ''c'est où les obsèques? '' En Indre et Loire.. . Et là il me dit ''ben 2 jours c'est peut être bon ?''. Ben NON, j'ai le droit à 3 jours et je les prends. On s'est bataillé pour obtenir des congés exceptionnels, donc y a pas de raison. Et déjà, on part la veille...Et voilà !


----------



## B29 (17 Octobre 2022)

@Petuche 
Toutes mes condoléances pour votre beau-père.  Certains parents n'ont honte de rien. Affligeant


----------



## stephy2 (17 Octobre 2022)

Toutes mes condoléances à Pétuche. Oui certains parents sont sans gêne!!

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai expliqué ceci à la maman. Tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Elle m'a dit effectivement la semaine dernière elle allait mieux mais préféré la garder! Je l'ai remercier de nous avoir "préservés" mon autre enfant accueilli et moi-même mais je ne peux pas remplacer les jours d'absence! Elle a mieux compris (et moi aussi par vos réponses).   
Parfois, il suffit juste de remettre les pendules à l'heure!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour évidemment qu'elle a tort.

Indiquez lui le paragraphe de la ccn sur les absences possibles à déduire,  et le fait que non, on ne rattrape rien du tout !


----------



## stephy2 (17 Octobre 2022)

Je précise que je savais que je ne pouvais pas remplacer les jours! C'est juste la notion de certificat médical et ordonnance qui me posait problème! Mais quand on ne sait pas la différence on ne peut pas dire pourquoi!!


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Toutes mes condoléances également Petuche.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Octobre 2022)

Condoléances à Petuche et bien répondu à votre PE ! certains ne doutent de rien ... et pour la postante si vous avez de la demande et pas d'ARES je verrais à trouver un autre contrat car cette PE est gratinée ! en tout cas je ne lui passe plus rien à celle-ci !!! ordonnance = certificat et les heures à récupérer pdt les vacances ??? non mais franchement elle a pris un coup sur la tête ou quoi ?  ne cédez rien et de toute façon 5 jours de maladie partent vite donc vous n'aurez plus rien à déduire ...


----------



## Chouchou301 (18 Octobre 2022)

@Petuche Sincères condoléances.

Votre employeur devrait avoir honte...


----------



## stephy2 (18 Octobre 2022)

@Chouchou : elle m'a dit qu'elle ne savait pas!! Bon ne se rappelez plus disons car vu toutes ces choses lors du contrat!
@angèle : Oui je touche des ARES car 2 mais moins de 30h par semaine dont une année incomplète de 38 sem! Et non pas tombé sur la tête mais seulement très surprise que je ne prenne pas son enfant pour le plaisir peut-être! J'ai sourie quand elle m'a dit 'ben pourquoi cela vous intéresse pas"


----------

